# How Many Types Hug Plush Toys?



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I love hugging my plush toy lmao.

I feel this is a very INFP thing, or maybe an F type thing. Other people hug pillows.

So, what about you guys? How many of ya hug plush toys? What percentage of types do it. XD


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a funny coincidence--I am using my plush pinto horse as a head rest right now...so I don't really hug it, but I just kind of prop my head up with it. 

I'm not enthusiastic about stuffed animals or anything, but I have a few.

It looks like this but black and white, and way more raggedy. 










It's a great neck pillow.

What kind of plushies do you have @Eren Jaegerbomb ?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENTJ -> No hug plush toys


----------



## IxFx (Jan 1, 2022)

[Redacted]


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

No, they collect more dust mites.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I kinda like baby elephant stuffed animals.

I made the mistake of saying it once so my eldest daughter got me the most giant uncute elephant stuffed animal that sits on my bed, because I don’t have the heart to not keep it since it was a gift. I was terrified when she got it for me. Because I don’t want to be the lady with 100 figurines of something just because I made the mistake of saying they were cute once 🤣.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

When I was a kid I had tons of soft toys and beanies (part of that might've been from growing up in the 90s where Beanie Babies were a craze, but I didn't just collect those). I keep a few still on my bookshelf, like my Pikachu, a penguin, some gift ones and anime plushies.

Maybe I was a weird boy because I had vastly more compared to action figures, I usually played with my friend's action figures instead since he conversely had tons of those and barely any soft toys (he's an ESTP).
But yeah, I definitely used to sleep with a whole bunch of them. I'd still hug them.


I'm sure there's been studies that point towards how playing with soft toys (as well as dolls) helps a child's early development with building fundamental emotional and social skills such as nurturing and empathizing.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

I don't tend to hug plush toys but I have a few on my bed.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

WickerDeer said:


> That's a funny coincidence--I am using my plush pinto horse as a head rest right now...so I don't really hug it, but I just kind of prop my head up with it.
> 
> I'm not enthusiastic about stuffed animals or anything, but I have a few.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly enthusiastic about them either, but, well, they're there.

That does look like a great neck pillow. I think the neck gets the short end of the stick, position wise. Not hard to wake up with a sore neck.

I have a Pokémon plush, and a couple of Digimon ones. I don't really do anything with the latter ones, they're just sitting in the spare room. Might give them away actually.

The Pokémon plush I've had since I was 9 so, I won't part ways with that one.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

IxFx said:


> ISFJ here. It's true I hug pillows. My favorite plushie is too small and delicate for daily hugging. Getting a new and bigger one would be betraying my old friend.





beth x said:


> No, they collect more dust mites.


Well that's definitely true.
Also another reason why I don't buy ornaments anymore. Too much dust.

Do you have many ornaments or anything, or is it minimum?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Well that's definitely true.
> Also another reason why I don't buy ornaments anymore. Too much dust.
> 
> Do you have many ornaments or anything, or is it minimum?


I have dogs so I don't have anything else adorning the bed. I just buy small blankets for them and wash everything constantly.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

Last year I had to move out of my old apartment and I donated a ton of plushies I had. I still have some of them (I have 5. I have a polar bear plush toy, the Coca-Cola one. It has the scarf. I'm attached to that one, though), but they're in my wardrobe.

I don't hug them. If I want to hug something I just hug my cats instead lol


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I am currently in possession of 11 stuffed animals, all of which are on my bed currently. I don't sleep with them -- I put them on my chair when I go to bed -- but yes I do hug them. And pillows too. 

I've had 3 of those plushes since I was a baby. The others are more recent. And I hope to obtain even more in the future.

I have a bear, a snake, a dolphin, Shamu from Sea World, Bluey and Bingo, a Sandile that I bought on a whim at the store, a tiny little elephant from Adventureland at Disneyland, an Android plush that I got from a hackathon, and a stuffed chipmunk that my cousin gave to me after a real chipmunk got into my cabin a few summers ago. I'd really like to get one of those Ikea sharks and possibly a few more plushes of characters that I like (if they ever come out with them...) The bear, dolphin, and orca are the ones I've had ever since I was a baby.


----------



## mynijah (Oct 28, 2021)

I hug plush toys when I sleep because it makes me feel more relaxed. I feel as if I am hugging a living creature, making me feel very comfortable. I especially like big soft bears. They are so warm and familiar. It is very pleasant to fall asleep with them and smell them. And their smell is always very pleasant as if they had just come from the store. The smell of fresh air, of the forest. And sometimes, they stink, too. I mean, all toys smell bad. But I still enjoy falling asleep with a toy in my arms. Sometimes I can fall asleep with a wooden toy, too. I read on bopto.com.au that this is normal.


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

I have a teddy bear that I use for hugging when I get night terrors. Luckily this got less and less so now he is sitting on the sofa. 
i have a box full of plush toys from my childhood i cannot find the heart to give to someone else, but i cannot have them with me either. That bear is enough. I already feel like an idiot sometimes for needing him, even if it’s rarely.


----------



## Iced_Mocha (11 mo ago)

INFP, I hug plush toys and I'm not ashamed of it. Especially when I tend to feel lonely sometimes.


----------

